# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  Секреты сексуальной техники Пьера Вудмана

## xyz2017

Пьеру Вудману - 54 года, а какой успех у дам.

_"Пьер Вудман (фр. Pierre Woodman; 29 апреля 1963, Овернь, Франция), настоящее имя Пьер Андре Гербье (фр. Pierre Andre Gerbier) - французский актер и режиссер, утверждает, что имел интимные отношения более чем с тремя тысячами женщин. Особенную зависть у мужчин вызывает его способность добиться оргазма у практически любой здоровой женщины."_

(Из книги *А.Любимов. "Секреты сексуальной техники Пьера Вудмана"*.
Поставьте название книги с автором в поиск Гугла.
Книгу можно скачать.)

Сам Вудман утверждает, что использует китайскую сексуальную технику, которой около 2000 лет.

Что это - сексуальная революция?

----------

